# Bildschirm verliert Signal



## Taress (14. März 2011)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Hallo Leute, 

ich hab folgendes Problem und zwar verliert mein Bildschirm öfters in letzter Zeit das Signal, er färbt sich hellgrau und es leuchtet eine Anzeige die kurz immer wieder von Analog zu Digital wechselt, dannach schaltet er auf standby. Falls ich aus- und wieder einschalte, passiert das gleiche, wechsel von Analog/Digital/Analog/Digital.
Nun, da ich kein Fachmann bin, hoffe ich hier evntl. ne Antwort zu finden :-)
Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand, daran liegts wohl nicht - habs aber auch noch nicht mit nem anderen Bildschirm versucht, vielleicht liegts ja an der Graka oder am PC.
Hoffe auf Lösungsvorschläge :-)

Danke im Voraus[/font]*[/font]


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

mal am kabel gewackelt? Bzw da wo des kabel vom moni in den pc steckt .. ??


----------



## cell81469 (14. März 2011)

Das Klingt nach Kabel wackelt/kaputt.

Schau mal obs nicht richtig steckt oder wenn noch eins hast Probier anderes kabel


----------



## Taress (14. März 2011)

Ja, immer - leider ohne Erfolg. :-(


----------



## Taress (14. März 2011)

Werde ma eben das Kabel austauschen, versuch ist es Wert, melde mich falls er nochmal das Signal verliert! :-)


----------



## Felix^^ (14. März 2011)

Passiert das nur wenn du zockst? Villeicht ist dein NT zu schwach oder deine Graka überhitzt. Welche Grafikkarte und Netzteil hast du?


----------



## Taress (14. März 2011)

Stimmt, bis jetzt nur beim zocken.
Bin kein PC-Fachmann, weiß dass ich eine GeForce 9800 GT habe -
Netzteil kann ich dir leider nich sagen, aber ich mein, ging ja die ganzen Jahre vorher auch?


----------



## Lily:) (15. März 2011)

Ist es wirklich nur, wenn Spiele laufen?
Dann empfehle ich dir, die GraKa mal vorsichtig zu entstauben.

Hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt, nachdem ich schon völlig verzweifelt war 

Ansonsten die üblichen Tipps: Treiber aktuell? Kabel intakt?

Ist die Karte zu staubig, erhitzt sie sich ziemlich.
Teste mal die Temperatur, während eine Spiele-Anwendung läuft.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. März 2011)

Taress schrieb:


> Stimmt, bis jetzt nur beim zocken.
> Bin kein PC-Fachmann, weiß dass ich eine GeForce 9800 GT habe -
> Netzteil kann ich dir leider nich sagen, aber ich mein, ging ja die ganzen Jahre vorher auch?



Wenn es also nur beim zocken passiert kann man gewisse Dinge wie ein defektes Kabel oder gewisse Monitordefekte ausschließen.
Es wird dann sehr warscheinlich an der Grafikkarte liegen, wobei diene 9800GT halt auch schon wieder 3 Jährchen alt ist und das evtl. erste Verschleißerscheinungen sind.
Hast du vl. auch in letzter Zeit deinen Grafiktreiber gewechselt / aktualisiert? Könnte natürlich auch möglich sein, dass deine Grafikkarte nicht mit dem Treiber klar kommt.
Folgendes würde ich versuchen:
1. Alten Treiber deinstallieren
2. auf nvidia.com den neusten Grafiktreiber herunterladen und installieren
3. Temperatur der GPU überwachen (z.B. hiermit: GPU-Z) 
4. Grafikkarte hiermit Stresstesten: Furmark gleichzeitig GPU-Z laufen lassen, bei erreichen von 100°C der GPU, den Test abbrechen
5. Mal den PC aufschrauben und auf das Netzteil schauen. Dann hier schreiben, was hinter / unter 12V steht. (eine Angabe der Stromstärke in der Einheit Ampère)


----------



## Taress (15. März 2011)

Also ich hab beim zocken ne Temperatur von 88°C eher ab und zu steigend, ist das normal?
Werde die Treiber ma deinstallieren und neu aufspielen.
Danke für die Tipps! :-)


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. März 2011)

Taress schrieb:


> Also ich hab beim zocken ne Temperatur von 88°C eher ab und zu steigend, ist das normal?
> Werde die Treiber ma deinstallieren und neu aufspielen.
> Danke für die Tipps! :-)



Für ne 9800GT ist das je nach Situation normal.


----------

